# Trying to cope with the "Long Term"



## EleanorAlden (Aug 20, 2011)

My name is Eleanor and i'm 19 i've had IBS symptoms for three years now and it is so difficult to cope with all the symptoms. I experience cramping, way too much gas, constipation, diarrhea, frequent bowel movements, nausea, the inability to eat or swallow foods randomly and without control dramatic weight loss and uncontrollable vomiting, any time whether there is food or stomach or not, and whether i'm in public or not (puking on the side walk is something i will never be able to cope with) :/ and before anyone tries to inform me that vomiting isn't a symptom and i need to get it checked out, been there done that, and we all know IBS isn't a real diagnosis for what we have either, just a best guess. and as my size continues to shrink and i cycle through another wardrobe and another round of compliments and questions i don't want i can't help think about the future. in the three years i've had this disease i haven't experienced a 'break' from my symptoms or any kind of stable and flare up system and i'd kill for a stable patch right about now. i'm smart enough to know that if i can't find a way to manage my symptoms better, stop my weight loss and maintain a more stable diet in the near future my life expectancy is only going to be getting shorter. you hear so many stories of people having to be hospitalized for weight loss and the idea is so scary, when you are doing everything you can to be as healthy as possible, and trying to deal with the anxiety caused by my ibs, and can then in turn make it worse, fuuuuuun and attempting to scrape together a normal life at my age i'm tired and scared. i don't know how to do this for the rest of my life and i don't want the rest of my life to be ten years slowly whittling away but every medicine they've tried, even as simple as probiotics have caused massive incapacitating symptoms, as well as creating so many random new ones i lost all sense of what normal was supposed to feel like and could no longer accurately compare my symptoms to what i now call the 'before time' and that scares me too. i wish i had known then how my leftovers would bring me tears and embarrassment and i would relish the simple joy of cleaning my plate, with a normal portion, feeling full, and not feeling sick.


----------



## kirsty87 (Jul 24, 2011)

Hi im 24 an had ibs for a year now it started around the time I was told I could be made redundant at work and has carried on ever since. I have lost a bit of weight when ma doc suggested to try not mixin carbs and protein in the same meal but when I complained I was losin weight they said that it wasnt normal with this or ibs. So they are refering me to a dietican. So I can relate to the weight loss and I cant afford to lose anymore weight im underweight for ma size as it is. Although they saidt


----------



## kirsty87 (Jul 24, 2011)

although they said weight loss is not a symptom of ibs I have noticed a lot of ppl have and dont know what to do ? I am now gettin really picky with wot I eat some I know are trigger foods and dont know wot I should eat anymore I hope seein the dietican helps has anyone seen a dietican and has this helped


----------

